# Moving To Thailand



## GeraldGigerl

Hey guys,

I consider moving to Thailand, and wanted to 
ask for more information about the best places.

I need a bigger city to live with excellent internet
access, like minded people, parties, girls.

Thank you,

Gerald


----------



## Mindaugas

GeraldGigerl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I consider moving to Thailand, and wanted to
> ask for more information about the best places.
> 
> I need a bigger city to live with excellent internet
> access, like minded people, parties, girls.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Gerald


Pattaya


----------



## GeraldGigerl

Mindaugas said:


> Pattaya


Thanks for your reply. Do you know what kind of Visa
I need for a 3 month stay?

Thanks,

Gerald


----------



## Mindaugas

Tourist visa which you can get in any thai embassy abroad. Before march its free of charge. 
You will get 2 months at first and later extend to 1 month inside country it will cost you 1,900THB. But also it's depend on country, i don't know rules for Austrians, need to check. 

Regards
Mindaugas


----------



## GeraldGigerl

Mindaugas said:


> Tourist visa which you can get in any thai embassy abroad. Before march its free of charge.
> You will get 2 months at first and later extend to 1 month inside country it will cost you 1,900THB. But also it's depend on country, i don't know rules for Austrians, need to check.
> 
> Regards
> Mindaugas


Sounds good. So that means you can stay for 3 months, and just pay around 2K THB. May I ask in which city you are located? Would like to get to know more
people in the area of Pattaya, especially because I think that this is a golden
place, but we will see!


----------



## Mindaugas

Yes, at this moment i Live in Pattaya but my work allows me to be quite often in Bangkok and Phuket. 
Because i use to live in BKK, this city is very different from Pattaya, more serious as pattaya only for tourists. But you are welcome anyway! let me know your arriving dates and if you need any help don't be hesitate to ask.

Always happy to help.

Mindaugas


----------



## GeraldGigerl

Mindaugas said:


> Yes, at this moment i Live in Pattaya but my work allows me to be quite often in Bangkok and Phuket.
> Because i use to live in BKK, this city is very different from Pattaya, more serious as pattaya only for tourists. But you are welcome anyway! let me know your arriving dates and if you need any help don't be hesitate to ask.
> 
> Always happy to help.
> 
> Mindaugas


I appreciate your attitude and desire to help. If it´s alright with you,
I suggest we connect over skype. The communication is faster,
and we could connect personally.

It´s always nicely seen to know somebody if you enter a foreign
country. 

Chat soon!

Gerald


----------



## Mindaugas

Romoved users private contact information...


----------



## HomeExchange

Pattaya does sound like it would suit you - but it's not for everyone! I don't think I could live there but many do. Personally I like Bangkok as you get a mix of everything that a big city has to offer. That said... every 5 or 6 weeks the place tended to drive me a tad crazy and would need a break... but you're 3 hours from Koh Samet (or 2 from Pattaya!).


----------



## GeraldGigerl

HomeExchange said:


> Pattaya does sound like it would suit you - but it's not for everyone! I don't think I could live there but many do. Personally I like Bangkok as you get a mix of everything that a big city has to offer. That said... every 5 or 6 weeks the place tended to drive me a tad crazy and would need a break... but you're 3 hours from Koh Samet (or 2 from Pattaya!).



That makes a lot of sense to me.. Do you mean Koh Samui? This also sounds like a real deal or at least an isle to spend some time on when Im off.


----------



## Song_Si

^ Koh Samet (sometimes Koh Samed) is an island just off Ban Phe near Rayong, down the coast from Pattaya. A lot smaller/less developed than Samui.
Info here: Ko Samet hotels guide and travel information. Beaches and bungalows. A paradise island


----------



## joseph44

GeraldGigerl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I consider moving to Thailand, and wanted to
> ask for more information about the best places.
> 
> I need a bigger city to live with excellent internet
> access, like minded people, parties, girls.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Gerald


Anyway, no we know why you want to move to Thailand...............
you must be very anxious to get here........first 2 or 3 weeks and now 3 months. Amazing Austria.

Your requirements fit perfectly for Pattaya, Phuket and/or Silom/Nana in Bangkok. 

Oh, and don't bother in getting a 90 day visa........you'll be at home in no time!!


----------



## andy1967

Try various forums to find more info on thailand many sites help


----------

